# The Hangover appreciation thread



## Road Guy (Dec 29, 2009)

I know we have a movie thread but HFS this movie was hysterical (yeah I am late just now seeing it)

so funny actually watched it twice last night.........

You know I have been thinking about getting my bartenders license..


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

What's involved in getting that one? Is there a review course? BartenderBoards.com?


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 29, 2009)

I have been secretly waiting to use the "its at the corner of fuck off and get a map" line.....hahahahaha


----------



## csb (Dec 29, 2009)

We rarely see many movies, but we saw this one in the theater and I cried laughing.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 29, 2009)

the mike tyson part was hall of fame


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm one of the poor, unfortunate souls who is endlessly waiting for it via netflicks...


----------



## IlliniASU (Dec 29, 2009)

I think one of my favorite lines was from Mr. Chow... "Toodeloo mutha fuckaaaahhhsss!"


----------



## Dleg (Dec 29, 2009)

I haven't seen it yet either - it's always missing at the rental place near my house. Sounds like a must see.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 29, 2009)

"I left behind my wife and kids to come to Vegas with you guys."

"That's sweet"

"Dude, I was kidding, I fucking hate my life. I wanna stay in Vegas, I may never go back."

I started laughing my ass off, my wife says "its not THAT funny", I said "yes, yes it is" she gave me a dirty look and went to bed.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 29, 2009)

CLICK BELOW TO WATCH

http://stagevu.com/video/gwravwozvkxy


----------



## Melanie11 (Dec 30, 2009)

I loved this movie too! I saw it in theaters and couldn't wait to see it again when it came out on video.


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 30, 2009)

To ME what makes a movie a classic is the "one liners" you can pull from it. Most of the time you have to watch it a few times to catch them. My favorite movie of all time for that was Caddyshack. I'll bet there are 30 one-liners that me and my buds use all the time! "I'll bet you were SOMETHING before electricity", "Now I know why tigers eat thier young!" , "You want to earn $14, the HARD WAY?"......Another example of that is Ron Burgandy where he and Christina Applegate are arguing and he calls her a "Smelly pirate hooker" I can't tell you how many of THOSE I've run across since.....

I thought the hangover was pretty funny too, I need to go back now and see how many lines I can steal from it to see if it makes the "LIST".

hummm....maybe that would make a good thread to start. Funny ass movie one liners?


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 30, 2009)

I haven't seen The Hangover, but all this talk about the movie had peaked my interest, until it was compared to Ron Burgandy. Good God, that movie was total drivel. I'm embarrassed to say I own it. There was a reason it was in the $5 bin at wal-mart. I'd heard people mention it before and I hadn't heard anything bad about it and I figured for $5 I couldn't go wrong. I want my $5 back. Ron Burgandy could only be funny if you are high, a 7 year old or lobotomized.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 30, 2009)

I thought Ron Burgundy was a decent movie*. I would say worth watching on netflix but not owning. I would not categorize it with the elite comedy movies of the last 10 years. I have to say that the hangover has taken the number one spot from my list bumping Old School and Wedding Crashers down a notch. I also thought Stepbrothers was hilarious.

*Disclaimer, I have the mind of a child


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 30, 2009)

hold on......I thought the movie Ron Burgandy sucked....but there were a few one liners that I thought were hilarious! lol.....Guess I should have been more clear on that!


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 30, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> I also thought Stepbrothers was hilarious.


Sweet baby Jesus, another awful movie. I have formed a hypothesis, any movie where Will Ferrel is the lead actor will suck. I challenge anyone to come up with one good movie he has played the leading role in. Old School doesn't count, he wasn't the main character.



NCcarguy said:


> hold on......I thought the movie Ron Burgandy sucked....but there were a few one liners that I thought were hilarious! lol.....Guess I should have been more clear on that!


Sorry NC, you didn't say it was a good movie, but I thought it was so dreadful I couldn't see any redeeming qualities to it, even the odd one liner. Most of the dialog in the "film" seemed to be nonsensical jibberish anyway. Sooner or later they were bound to throw a combination of words or phrases together that were funny.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2009)

I watched Ron Burgandy on a flight back from San Diego returning from my failed interview attempt to be an FBI Agent (actually the interview went well but later on the polygraph said I was a drug dealer) anyways, I found it funny at the time, it was a good movie to forget about the hellish 8 hour interview......

and I generally like anything with Christina Applegate in it


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 30, 2009)

I almost pissed myself watching stepbrothers.

Ok Lemme think.

I thought Talladega Nights was good. There is also Stranger than Fiction but I don't think its a comedy.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 30, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> it was a good movie to forget about the hellish 8 hour interview......


I think that qualifies as being lobotomized.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2009)

especially most of the interview was videotaped, the interviewing agents didnt seem to have much of a sense of humor, so I had to keep mine under-wraps (for anyone that knows me is hard to do)


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 30, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> I almost pissed myself watching stepbrothers.
> Ok Lemme think.
> 
> I thought Talladega Nights was good. There is also Stranger than Fiction but I don't think its a comedy.


Talladega Nights was not good. It was the equivalent of listening to 90 minutes of fart jokes. As was Stepbrothers, as is any movie starring Will Ferrel. Sure, the odd low brow joke here or there is funny, but to try and make a whole movie out of them (let alone many) is an abomination.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Talladega Nights was not good. It was the equivalent of listening to 90 minutes of fart jokes. As was Stepbrothers, as is any movie starring Will Ferrel. Sure, the odd low brow joke here or there is funny, but to try and make a whole movie out of them (let alone many) is an abomination.


It seems to work out well for Mr. Farrell (the lone exception being Semi-Pro).


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 30, 2009)

How many people were interviewing you at once?

I had an interview with Pulte Homes when I just graduate college that was the worst interview I ever been in. Glad I didn't accept the job. There were 3 guys in the room with a circular table. The table had 3 chairs. I sat in one and two guys sat accross from me. The third interviewer sat behind me taking notes quitely, didn't say a word. The two guys in front of me proceeded to do the good guy bad guy routine on me while the guy behind me took feverish notes about my body language. What a bunch of douche bags.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2009)

Old School was the top of his acting career

I think some comedy actors, such as will ferrell and others cant really go solo on a good comedy like they always try and do, they need the others around them

Caddyshack, Animal House, and all the great ones all had 4 or 5 knockout comedians on the set which makes for a much better movie in my opinion


----------



## chaosiscash (Dec 30, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> especially most of the interview was videotaped, the interviewing agents didnt seem to have much of a sense of humor, so I had to keep mine under-wraps (for anyone that knows me is hard to do)


None of their agents have a sense of humor. I (and all my friends, neighbors and family) have to talk to them every few years for my job, and those guys never smile. I have to warn all my references not to joke (yeah, he's a great guy, except all these russians keep coming by his house. ha ha) with those guys, because they take everything so serious. I'd be interested to see if those guys act that way outside or work, or if their training hasn't affected their normal lives.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

There's an FBI agent at our church. He's an absolute riot. It's only one data point though. He may be the only guy there with a sense of humor.


----------



## csb (Dec 30, 2009)

My best friend is a giant Will Ferrel fan and I struggle with it, because while I will occasionally giggle at something in one of his films, mostly I'm just hanging on. I feel the same way about Jim Carrey. However, I'd like to put Elf out there as a pretty decent Will Ferrel movie.

I thought The Hangover was much more like Judd Apatow movies. Does anyone remember Late World with Zach? It was the show with Zach Galifianakis as the host? I was in the audience of one of the shows as part of spring break.

You know who's also a humorless bunch? TSA. Not the actual people wanding you at the airport, but the guys doing the paper pushing.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sweet, just got the email from netflix that it's on it's way!! Something to look forward to tonight!!


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 30, 2009)

csb said:


> I'd like to put Elf out there as a pretty decent Will Ferrel movie.


Elf was a decent movie, and you know what separates it from all the other Will Ferrell movies? It had a plot and wasn't 90 minutes of jokes about bodily functions.


----------



## csb (Dec 30, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Elf was a decent movie, and you know what separates it from all the other Will Ferrell movies? It had a plot and wasn't 90 minutes of jokes about bodily functions.


Dang. I thought the answer was Bob Newhart.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll pile on. Elf is the only Will Ferrel movie that I might watch again. I might even let my kid watch that one. All the others are pretty much junk IMO.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 30, 2009)

csb said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Elf was a decent movie, and you know what separates it from all the other Will Ferrell movies? It had a plot and wasn't 90 minutes of jokes about bodily functions.
> ...


that too


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 30, 2009)

csb said:


> ...Zach Galifianakis...


Gesundheit


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Dec 30, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> There's an FBI agent at our church. He's an absolute riot. It's only one data point though. He may be the only guy there with a sense of humor.


He is definitely only one data point, and if he acts that way at the office he probably won't make management.

My old Army buddy stayed in when I got out joined Special Forces and started at the FBI about a year ago he says "douche bag" is the default personality. His words not mine.

It makes sense thought as a bunch of agents are lawyers, and if you ever even tried any illicit drugs you are out, and it was started by J Edgar Hoover so three giant strikes against having funny people right there.

Oh, and i didn't like Ron Burgandy first time around, it was just o.k. but I watched it sober in a theater. Watched it another time in a bar after a few beers and loved the one liners. Talledega Nights I enjoyed, saw it at one of the BrewNViews here in Portland. Some movies just need chemical enhancement. Super Troopers is on that list.

But Old School and The Hangover were real funny and I saw both sober.

One word of warning, beware the hype. Movies are much more enjoyable if you aren't expecting them to "change your life" so to speak.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 30, 2009)

Do you have to have prior military service to be an FBI agent? Just wonderin, not trying to change my career.

If you liked Old School and the Hangover then you should definatley like Stepbrothers. Give it a shot.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 30, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> If you liked Old School and the Hangover then you should definatley like Stepbrothers attaching a car battery to your testicles. Give it a shot.


fixed it for you


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have officially boycotted anything Will Ferrell after Ron Burgundy. Despite the fact I ususally like that kind of humor, I refuse to watch Elf, Step Brothers, and Blades of Glory, because somehow he has made that comedy not funny anymore. I think a couple other movies that fall into this same category are Super Bad and Pineapple Express. The previews showed the only funny parts, the movie just filled it in with meaningless boring plot.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 30, 2009)

You forgot to mention Semi Pro.

I thought Super Bad was great. I'm a big fan of Michael Serra. Did you like Year One? I thought that was good. I like Jack Black too. One of my favorite comedies is Nacho Libre but you need to be bilingual to get most of the jokes.


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 30, 2009)

Man I loved Taladega Nights and Step Brothers...some of the humor was kind of stupid but I laughed my a$$ off during both of them...I use that line at work..."I get up every morning and piss excellence" or something to that effect


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2009)

it was an interesting process, but they were seeking out people who were not lawyers, at the time I went through the process they were looking for engineers, computer science people, ex military, and local / state law enforcement, I think since I hit two of those I got a "call back"

most everyone I met with was very professional and also very introverted (sp?)

the Phase II interview as they call it us usually your last hurdle, the guy that did the polygraph I know didnt like me (I had a mailbox baseball incident when I was 14) the FBI recruiter said those things are not a big deal since I hadnt had anything else on my record since, and only 2 speeding tickets. However the polygrapher asked multiple questions about something that had happened more than 15 years ago at the time.

But whatever my body did when he asked me if i had "ever sold illegal drugs for profit" put a black flag on me. I had already received a start date for Quantico, packing list, etc, passed their physical fitness test, passed all of the background stuff minus the polygraph, then I got a nasty letter from them about wasting their time and a rescend of their preliminary employment offer... I had a TS clearance in the military, and took the exact same polygraph (questions) multiple times and never had any issues. I never understood how they would just toss everything based on that, I joined the military at 17, had been taking drug test my entire military career (even in the reserves) and I didnt think people that had become commissioned officers in the military partook in that type of stuff. friends of mine that are cops and in military intell have sinice told me that if the polygrapher doesnt like you your pretty much screwed...

oh well probably for the best, although I think it would have been a really cool job..


----------



## chaosiscash (Dec 30, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> he asked me if i had "ever sold illegal drugs for profit"


So if you sold them at a loss or broke even it would have been ok?

A guy I knew here had a similar problem. He couldn't pass the polygraph, and after three attempts they told him to find other employment, as he would never get the required security clearance. I'm pretty sure the guy was ok, as our questions have more to do with divulging info and other counter-intelligence stuff than anything else, but he never could get past the test. He's in med school now (he was chem E)


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 30, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> You forgot to mention Semi Pro.
> 
> I thought Super Bad was great. I'm a big fan of Michael Serra. Did you like Year One? I thought that was good. I like Jack Black too. One of my favorite comedies is Nacho Libre but you need to be bilingual to get most of the jokes.


Yeah, I forgot Semi-Pro. It's also on the boycott list.

Year One was OK. Nothing to write home about. I'm still not sure why my wife bought it before we saw it. Haven't seen Nacho Libre simply because I tend to not like Jack Black, but I have enjoyed him in a few.

The only other "comedian" I don't like is Ben Stiller. He attempts physical comedy, but can't pull it off. He then tries one-liners, but then gets outshined by the support characters


----------



## chaosiscash (Dec 30, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> The only other "comedian" I don't like is Ben Stiller. He attempts physical comedy, but can't pull it off. He then tries one-liners, but then gets outshined by the support characters


I agree for the most part. But the back and forth between him and Vince Vaughn (of which a lot was unscripted) in Dodgeball was pretty funny, IMHO.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah, Dodgeball was good. Vince Vaughn stole the show.

Nobody makes me bleed my own blood.. Nobody!


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Dec 30, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> Do you have to have prior military service to be an FBI agent? Just wonderin, not trying to change my career.
> 
> If you liked Old School and the Hangover then you should definatley like Stepbrothers. Give it a shot.


No, but being a Green Beret seems to help get your foot in the door. My friend wishes he had joined the Secret Service/AFT etc instead. But oh well.

I didn't like Step Brothers or Blades of Glory, or Semi Pro. Those are all on the watch only if they are on TBS TNT for free.

But I did get the Dirty Harry Box Set for X-mas. My GF loves me.

There is so much that AMC cuts out it is like watching them for the first time.


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 30, 2009)

For some reason unbeknown to me...I watched Apocalypse Now Redux (the 3hr and 20 min verion of the film) on December 23rd while my wife was at work....that is a weird movie...I had forgotten about the playboy bunnies in it


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 30, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> Yeah, Dodgeball was good. Vince Vaughn stole the show.
> 
> Nobody makes me bleed my own blood.. Nobody!


Agreed


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 30, 2009)

TranspoVA said:


> For some reason unbeknown to me...I watched Apocalypse Now Redux (the 3hr and 20 min verion of the film) on December 23rd while my wife was at work....that is a weird movie...I had forgotten about the playboy bunnies in it



That'll put you in the Christmas spirit.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> But I did get the Dirty Harry Box Set for X-mas. My GF loves me.


I have the complete set myself. All of the Dirty Harry movies are great.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2009)

thats very stylish


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 11, 2010)

So I finally watched The Hangover, I wasn't that impressed. Maybe it was to overhyped and I was expecting to much but I didn't think it was that funny. It had some funny parts and it was a decent movie but I was really expecting a lot more based on what I had heard about the movie.

It was a decent movie, but not great. Certainly nowhere near as good as a movie like Old School. The Hangover was light years funnier then Ron Burgundy or Step Brothers though.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2010)

2 week ban for roadwreck?


----------



## csb (Jan 11, 2010)

aye!


----------



## cement (Jan 12, 2010)

he's a bit crabby today


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 14, 2010)

now this looks awesome!

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/dor/objects/...s_1_122209.html

to bad Nick Cage will probably find a way to ruin it.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 14, 2010)

what?!

awesome it does not look.

Plus, Nick Cage does ruin everything....... everything.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 14, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> what?!
> 
> 
> awesome it does not look.
> ...


your opinion doesn't count, you liked Stepbothers, which was possibly the worst movie ever made.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2010)

I watched the Hangover last night. It was funny but I definitely wouldn't put it up there with Old School or Wedding Crashers.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Santiagj said:
> 
> 
> > what?!
> ...


Pleasantville is possibly the worst movie ever made


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> now this looks awesome!
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/dor/objects/...s_1_122209.html
> 
> to bad Nick Cage will probably find a way to ruin it.


It's 4 more than District 9.


----------



## csb (Jan 14, 2010)

I didn't see Stepbrothers and I typically agree with Nicolas Cage ruins perfectly good movies.

But that clip was just so random it was awesome


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 14, 2010)

seeing the trailer for the movie may put it into context. I think the clip was cooler before I saw the trailer though. 

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/dor/objects/...rlr_011210.html


----------



## Parks and Rec (Jan 14, 2010)

I watched The Hangover again last night. Very funny


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 14, 2010)

Worst movie ever made had to be Willard. The movie about some kids obsession with Rats. That or Cabin Fever.


----------



## csb (Jan 14, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> seeing the trailer for the movie may put it into context. I think the clip was cooler before I saw the trailer though.
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/dor/objects/...rlr_011210.html


I've got to agree with you. The movie seems like that one Ben Stiller movie about bad superheroes mixed with Superbad...but maybe I just think that because McLovin' is in this movie.

And Nic Cage will definitely frick it up.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> Worst movie ever made had to be Willard. The movie about some kids obsession with Rats. That or Cabin Fever.


Cabin Fever at least had boob. Young hot, boob.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea but I think during that scene you got to see the kids bloody hand and way too much swishing sound.

I almost vommed.

On a related Note: Is there such a thing as a good Nick Cage movie?


----------



## Supe (Jan 15, 2010)

Worst movie ever = Windego.

The blonde kid from Malcolm in the Middle, and a guy in a five dollar deer costume.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 15, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I watched the Hangover last night. It was funny but I definitely wouldn't put it up there with Old School or Wedding Crashers.


Oh God no! Chucky and I agree on something...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 15, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the Hangover last night. It was funny but I definitely wouldn't put it up there with Old School or Wedding Crashers.
> ...



Welcome to hell. BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> On a related Note: Is there such a thing as a good Nick Cage movie?


I enjoyed The Rock and Gone in 60 Seconds.

The Rock was carried by Sean Connery and Ed Harris, and 60 Seconds was all about the cars and Jolie (but more on the cars).


----------



## csb (Jan 15, 2010)

I say Raising Arizona is his only "good" movie


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Ah, come on! Con-Air totally rocked! [/sarcasm]


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 15, 2010)

just stumbled across this website, it seemed appropriate given the topic.

http://niccageaseveryone.blogspot.com/


----------



## Parks and Rec (Jan 15, 2010)

funny stuff


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

csb said:


> I say Raising Arizona is his only "good" movie


Ditto. Hilarious movie. So funny, in fact, that I forgot Nick Cage was H.I.


----------



## csb (Jan 15, 2010)

that's the beauty of it...every other movie he's in, you're conscious of the fact that he's Nicolas Cage


----------

